# Normal at 21wks??



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Dino at 21wks 48lbs..


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like a dog? Lol

Id like to see a stacked shot of him and see what he is working with conf wise, his back looks a little funny and his elbow looks bowed out some, but that could just be a poor picture 

Got a ped on him?


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Looks like a dog? Lol
> 
> Id like to see a stacked shot of him and see what he is working with conf wise, his back looks a little funny and his elbow looks bowed out some, but that could just be a poor picture
> 
> Got a ped on him?


Were you the one that closed his threads becuase of all the trash talk? HUmmmmmmmm, well dinos entering his first show Sep 7th...Will post pic of him and his ribbons....


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Is what normal? 

He's a cutie pie.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Huh? I am not a Mod I cannot close threads lol


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Pink said:


> Is what normal?
> 
> He's a cutie pie.


Right!! idk i just get alot of negative comments on the forum...I love my Dino, just a bunch of negative people that think they know it all...

Thanks


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't understand why you take offense with the advice you were givin. No one thinks they know it all but take a look at some of their dogs and what great shape they are in. Can't hurt to have an open mind. Your pup is cute btw. Big boy.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

American bullies can be smaller or big like yours. Just depends on how they are bred.  try to have an open mind and listen to what the folks here say because many of them own some very nice quality bullies and know their stuff. Post his ped up! He has a cute face but his back does look swayed and his elbows do look bowed out like "Pookie" pointed out. It may just be the pictures, but it may not. But if he does indeed have sway back and bowed elbows you want to keep him nice and lean and too much weight will hurt those joints.


----------



## BrittPitt (Aug 22, 2013)

I was just passing through, but I have to say that I love your dog! He's so cute, I love his fat tongue =P

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Pink said:


> Is what normal?
> 
> He's a cutie pie.


what she said?

u ask if its normal but dont explain what.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ive seen this tactic.... "what ya think" "honest reply" "you dont know shit hes gonna be a grand chamo. Ur ruining the bully world."..... save it. Byb mentality written all over everything u post. Everyone has told you more than once the dog isnt structurally sound and ur not feeding good kibble and that raw and kibble shouldnt be mixed. Call me a hater again but the facts will still remain.....



Sorry but this dude is frustrating with this plaster the dog everywhere, ask opinions, then argue.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> what she said?
> 
> u ask if its normal but dont explain what.


He just wants you to comment about how perfect his dog is obviously. Someone said "what's wrong? He's a cutie pie" and his response was "right! I get a lot of hate usually"

But if you critique his dog(like he asks) he yells at you and doesn't want to hear it. So he continues to make new threads starting up the BS over n over

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

DieselsMommie said:


> He just wants you to comment about how perfect his dog is obviously. Someone said "what's wrong? He's a cutie pie" and his response was "right! I get a lot of hate usually"
> 
> But if you critique his dog(like he asks) he yells at you and doesn't want to hear it. So he continues to make new threads starting up the BS over n over
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thanks. i had a busy day at work so i musta missed some of this...:thumbsup:


----------



## DinoGottiPit (Jul 4, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Ive seen this tactic.... "what ya think" "honest reply" "you dont know shit hes gonna be a grand chamo. Ur ruining the bully world."..... save it. Byb mentality written all over everything u post. Everyone has told you more than once the dog isnt structurally sound and ur not feeding good kibble and that raw and kibble shouldnt be mixed. Call me a hater again but the facts will still remain.....
> 
> Sorry but this dude is frustrating with this plaster the dog everywhere, ask opinions, then argue.


All i can do is :rofl::rofl::rofl:Hater is the correct word...Ped coming up soon, stay tuned...talk is cheap buddy...i love to prove youngsters like you worng...

Ps: just remember u own SO CALL PITS!!! I own a BULLY!!>..


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> what she said?
> 
> u ask if its normal but dont explain what.


I think he ment does the dogs weight and structure look normal .. Its becuz everybody got on him for his unique kiddle/raw diet that his grand champ breeder cousin taught him .. Now hes stateing that his dog has a show but hasnt proved that he has papers or even a ped at that

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> American bullies can be smaller or big like yours. Just depends on how they are bred.  try to have an open mind and listen to what the folks here say because many of them own some very nice quality bullies and know their stuff. Post his ped up! He has a cute face but his back does look swayed and his elbows do look bowed out like "Pookie" pointed out. It may just be the pictures, but it may not. But if he does indeed have sway back and bowed elbows you want to keep him nice and lean and too much weight will hurt those joints.


Good post! But it's like he didn't even see it. He just starts the same ish from the other thread.

And to the op, I think your pup is cute. But to reiterate, looks sway backed and pretty overweight. I'd consider him a nice pet, but he doesn't seem to be show quality. 
No one is being a "hater", we're just telling you the truth. Which is apparently not what you want to hear.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

DinoGottiPit said:


> All i can do is :rofl::rofl::rofl:Hater is the correct word...Ped coming up soon, stay tuned...talk is cheap buddy...i love to prove youngsters like you worng...
> 
> Ps: just remember u own SO CALL PITS!!! I own a BULLY!!>..


Have you seen JTP's dogs? Your puppy is cute and all but don't hold a candle next to his dogs, especially Flex. Take his advice, I doubt your gonna "prove" him wrong.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

DinoGottiPit said:


> All i can do is :rofl::rofl::rofl:Hater is the correct word...Ped coming up soon, stay tuned...talk is cheap buddy...i love to prove youngsters like you worng...
> 
> Ps: just remember u own SO CALL PITS!!! I own a BULLY!!>..


Ive never personally seen JTPs dogs but being kn this forum and watching and learning you find out who can talk the game and back it up so calling his dogs "so called pits" is pretty ballsy .. Ask him for his dogs ped ask to sere his ribbons im 100% sure that he can back it up so stick around and learn a few things becuz having your first &only "bully" doesnt make you a dogman

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

This dude aint gonna see a ped from me. I wouldnt let him clean up after my dogs. Ive said it more than once, get something besides 1 pup from ur cuzo amd do something with it and I MAY (huge may) be impressed. My dogs and even peds are all over this site. I also have a chance to have the 70lbs and up apa national chamoion come November. But im sure mighty haterific and full of envy over a dog u probably got gifted to u (and not from a source id be glad to be gofted a dog from). Prove this "youngn" wrong instead of right for once..... yep im definitely a hater. Id trade my 4 dogs for that 1..... what a joke.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

can't take an honest critique of your dog... prepare to be the biggest cry baby at the competition. the pup is cute. but that doesn't mean doodoo to these judges. they take their responsibilities seriously. they are going to pick your dog apart.
will they be haters too?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Dino, not trying to pick on you... but you seem to have the mindset that everyone is against you and your dog. Here's the last time you posted, looking for help, and the responses you received and your reaction to those responses.

http://www.gopitbull.com/conditioning/76234-training-stack.html

You may want to tone it down a notch or two, and stop being so defensive and open your mind up a bit before you wear out your welcome. This is not intended to be a threat, but a word of advice.


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Chfjris said:


> Now hes stateing that his dog has a show but hasnt proved that he has papers or even a ped at that


You quoting me ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Dynasty said:


> You quoting me ?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:rofl: You responded to spam! I took care of it though, lol.


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol I realized after I answered

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

